# go fund me help



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

I figured it wouldn't hurt to try. I am needing a barn before winter the shed I have is in terrible condition . My son enjoys the sheep and goat as much as I do and would hate if I had to sell them or if anything happened to them... Any help is appreciated Thanks in advance and god bless . 

https://www.gofundme.com/help-keep-the-farm-going


----------

